# Thinking of Going to Malaga



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

Hi I can't find the info I want on the forums at the moment, so here goes. I am still compiling an itinerary for our trip to Spain this summer. We are travelling into Bilbao on 26th July and have about 5 weeks. I am thinking of driving down to Malaga as I have heard there is a great crocodile park there. Does anyone know anything about it? Is there any safe wild camping near there? I am also after sandy beaches where at least for the day we could park our 27' MH along a roadside beach for the kids. Again, I am interested in wild camping and decent campsites. We have only booked a ferry, and wanted to limit any prebooking to remain flexible. I am also interested in decent wildlife parks, safari parks and reptile and snake parks that we could visit. My planned route is Bilbao via Madrid and Toledo to Malaga, then up the coast to Valencia and to Barcelona. Is this being too ambitious in the time we have. I have posted a couple of messages before regarding beaches around and about Valencia where we can park up for the day etc, but have not had enough info as yet. All info is welcome.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

I can't help with wild camping at Malaga, but on your route down there is a good campsite at Aranjuez, just south of Madrid, or there is a small spot just outside the site where I have seen vans wild camping, and the palace and gardens within walking distance are worth a visit

Cavaqueen


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

cavaqueen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I can't help with wild camping at Malaga, but on your route down there is a good campsite at Aranjuez, just south of Madrid, or there is a small spot just outside the site where I have seen vans wild camping, and the palace and gardens within walking distance are worth a visit
> 
> Cavaqueen[Many thanx. All info greatfully received]


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hola!

My parents live this way now so I will help as much as I can.

Malaga is a cool place to visit but it is a rabbit warren to get around.

The croc park you are thinking of is probably this one just outside malaga in Torremolinos: www.crocodile-park.com

If in malaga this is a must see for a couple of hours:
Click here for castle

Dont forget Piccaso was born in Malaga 

there is a famous restaurant that I will try and remember the name of!!

I also found this site which is very good: http://www.spanish-living.com/regional/Andalucia_Malaga.phpClick here for details

I cant speak specifically for Malaga as my parents are in Almacher but there are quite a few wild parking spots in Spain but I must say the locals do get a little tetchy when whole carparks are invaded and taken over (some of them compare us to the UK Gypsies!)

There are some stunning places in Spain if you get away from all the tat and irish bars on the coast especially around Marbella (which I personally hate)

If you are down that way Mijas is a nice little tourist area just up in the hills from the coast with great views 
Click here The shop on the corner is where I buy all my leather goods from as they are VERY well priced and my wallets last 3 years!!

Ronda is another place that is suppost to be lovely, have not been there as yet but our spanish friends keep reccomending it.

Hope that helps for now


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi try Puerto Cabopino I have stayed there near to the beach it can get full :lol: 
yours Brian and Marion


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Why not park at Torre Del Mar. Brilliant wild camping on the car park opp Torre Camping and about three strides to the beach. Nice cafes within a few metres. Just fill with water at a gas station beforehand or you can go cap in hand to torre camping and pay them a few euros. If this interests you I will post with co-ords for tom tom. Torre is just a few kms east of Malaga and is one of my favourite wild camp sites in spain . Photo attached 

PS I decided to attach this list of places to stay in Spain complete with co-ords it contains the Torre del Mar Co-Ords


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

The Ronda - Benahavis road is awesome.....especially on a bike !


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks this sounds great, I will research it, but this looks just the thing I am looking for


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We recently stayed at Benicassim - Playa Torre S.Vicente. Totally free but no facilities. Large parking area right opposite good beach. It got very busy in April so you would need to get there early in July/August. If you are going beyond Barcelona, we found a wonderful spot for 2.5 Euros per night on the carpark at Tossa de Mar. Again no facilities but public loos just outside. Lovely quiet spot in April but maybe not in high season.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

El Pimpi is the restaurant!

Look on the walls for ALL the famous people who have eaten there including the blairs, Picassos daughter etc etc etc there are hundereds!
click here

good prices and ACE food!

BTW Torre Del Mar, is a great little place. You need to have the fresh sardines cooked from the huts on the beach! AWESOME with a cold beer!


----------

